# Homemade Tools >  LATHE TOOLPOST MOUNT FOR DREMEL

## backyard_cnc

My Dremel tool has a threaded nose so I made a threaded toolpost mount to hold it in a QCTP holder. I actually needed it in order to cut slits in the expanding arbor of my previously posted Lathe spindle handwheel. I have made a few of these for local friends who have found them quite useful. Sometimes its the simple things you make that make other projects easier. Live tooling can be very useful in many ways on the lathe! Make one to suit your own rotary tool and lathe set-up today and maybe tomorrow you will use it in another project. The profile was CNC cut in my case but it could easily be done on a manual mill setup as well

Gerald

----------

Jon (Feb 9, 2016),

kbalch (Feb 9, 2016),

Paul Jones (Feb 9, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks backyard_cnc! We've added your Rotary Tool Tool Post Mount to our Tool Holders category, as well as to your builder page: backyard_cnc's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Rotary Tool Tool Post Mount
 by backyard_cnc

tags: Dremel, rotary tool, holder, mount, tool post

----------

